# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) مساعدة :  رسترت j20i

## moussa010

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*  * هاتف سوني اركسون j20i يشتغل عادي ...اثناء التصفح او اللعب بالالعاب  فجأة شاشة سوداء ثم اعادة التشغيل تلقائيا ...- رسترت -.*  * مع العلم فقط ...لحظت ان رقم الايمي اسفل البطارية لا يشبه الرقم الحقيقي للهاتف ...*  * ونسيت ان اسأل الزبون هل تم تفليشه مسبقا ...ام لا ...؟ المهم اين المشكل ...*

----------


## sab_bane

السلام   
تابع هدا الفيديو  و ان لم تستطع اصلاح ايمي سوف ابحث عن هاتف كي اشرح لك الطريقة بإذن الله   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

